# Anyone using a ford idi 7.3L diesel with the e4od



## tibor (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the opotunity to get a 1991 f250 diesel with an e4od. If it had a c6 i would be all over it but have not heard the greatest about the e4ods. the truck only has 148,xxx and is a xlt latriat. How does the inedirect injection diesel do pushing snow. I would run a 9'2" boss

Thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have one the run great kinda gutless but lots of low end power will push lots of snow watch out for the oil cooler and pan rusting out


----------



## tibor (Nov 1, 2010)

ok thanks for the advice


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have not had many problems with the e4ods put a trans temp auge in tho


----------



## tibor (Nov 1, 2010)

I was thinking that a temp guage and good cooler would be necisary. We have and e4od at work and we beat the hell out of it but ive heard that the early ones had some issues but maybe not


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have drove all the Ford diesels working on an ambulance for last 32 years. The engine is a lot slower to get to speed then a turbo engine. I have never had that transmission die under me. One of my old partners bought an old 91 ambulance. He drove it for 200k without a problem. It died when it was broadsided by a big dump truck. The problem you would have is age. Parts may be hard to find from Ford. Stuff rusting out that have no replacement available. Shifters, bushings etc can be a problem.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Get biggest stack fin cooler for transmission. Those E40D with nonturbo 7.3L idi will HEAT QUICK. Add temp gauge is best investment you done.

9'2 boss kinda heavy on front axle. Upgrade to solid axle Dana 60 or add timbresen on bump stop to keep level.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MickiRig1;1350229 said:


> I have drove all the Ford diesels working on an ambulance for last 32 years. The engine is a lot slower to get to speed then a turbo engine. I have never had that transmission die under me. One of my old partners bought an old 91 ambulance. He drove it for 200k without a problem. It died when it was broadsided by a big dump truck. The problem you would have is age. Parts may be hard to find from Ford. Stuff rusting out that have no replacement available. Shifters, bushings etc can be a problem.


Ditto on that. I had an 87 6.9 and though you could still get most parts, they were hard to find and a cost a premium. Salvage yards are your best bet with these old motors.

As for pushing snow, the truck will do pretty good for you. The only real power/torque in these motors came in the lower gears.

..

....


----------



## tibor (Nov 1, 2010)

Right now I have my 9' 2'' poly on the front of my 1975 f250 so hopefully the newer truck could handle it. And probably able to get parts easier for the 91 than the 75. Maybe a trans cooler and a turbo


----------

